# Marinade for beef



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello

Im looking for a very low sugar marinade to use with beef as im a type 1 diabetic

Fire away 

Thanks


----------



## Liam1466868025 (Dec 22, 2011)

Garlic, Ginger, a little of Franks Hot Sauce or fresh chilli and you've got yourself a tasty bit of beef right there.


----------

